# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Minag aprobó régimen excepcional para promover competitividad del sector forestal frente a crisis externa

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Medidas incluidas en el régimen se aplicarán en período 2009 - 2011*  *Lima, set. 02 (ANDINA).-* El Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag) aprobó hoy el Régimen Excepcional para promover la competitividad del Sector Forestal frente a la crisis externa para el período 2009  2011, en el cual se incluyen una serie de medidas que buscan estimular la actividad forestal a nivel nacional.  
Según un decreto supremo del Minag publicado hoy, las medidas del régimen toman en consideración el efecto de la crisis económica mundial y establecen una serie de facilidades y beneficios relacionados con la presentación y ejecución de planes de manejo forestal. 
El régimen involucra a los titulares de contratos de concesión forestal y permisos en comunidades nativas respecto de sus obligaciones generadas durante las zafras o períodos 2008  2009 y 2009  2010 y, excepcionalmente, para la zafra 2010  2011. 
Una de las medidas es la ampliación del plazo para la ejecución de los planes operativos anuales (POA) de la zafra o período 2008  2009 de los titulares de contratos de concesión forestal. 
Mientras que los POA correspondientes a la zafra o período 2008  2009 que se encuentren en trámite y que a la fecha aún no han sido aprobados podrán proseguir con los trámites para su respectiva aprobación y ser ejecutados. 
Por su parte, los POA correspondientes a la zafra 2009  2010 podrán ser presentados hasta el 31 de diciembre del 2009. 
Durante el período comprendido entre las zafras 2008  2009 y 2009  2010, se podrá realizar el manejo y aprovechamiento de los recursos forestales, a través de uno de los planes operativos anuales aprobados para cualquiera de dichas zafras o años, respetando la división administrativa del plan general de manejo correspondiente. 
Para efectos del cumplimiento de obligaciones relacionadas a la presentación de los POA durante los períodos señalados, bastará con la presentación de cualquiera de ellos. 
El Minag también estableció que los titulares de contratos de concesión forestal con fines maderables suscritos los años 2002 y 2003 podrán solicitar la revisión y actualización de los planes generales de manejo forestal (PGMF) para el segundo quinquenio, como máximo hasta el 31 de diciembre del 2009. 
Los contratos de concesión suscritos desde el año 2004 en adelante se regirán por los plazos señalados en la normativa forestal vigente. 
Los POA 2009  2010 que se presenten al amparo de este régimen excepcional quedarán exonerados del pago de las multas establecidas en el Reglamento de la Ley Forestal y de Fauna Silvestre. 
La formulación de los planes de manejo forestal deberá basarse en los lineamientos y términos de referencia aprobados por el ex Instituto Nacional de Recursos Naturales (Inrena), en tanto no sean actualizados por la Dirección General Forestal y de Fauna Silvestre.Temas similares: CONFERENCIA ESAN EN TRUJILLO: "La competitividad en las empresas agroindustriales en la región La Libertad frente a la crisis Europea"  y "PRESENTACION MAESTRIA DE AGRONEGOCIOS". Artículo: Minag instaló Consejo de Algodón para elevar competitividad del sector Artículo: Minag y Adex suscriben convenio para promover competitividad de agroexportaciones Minag aprobó reglamento para promover uso racional de suelos y optimizar beneficios económicos Minag aprobó procedimientos para que gobiernos regionales asuman funciones en materia forestal

----------

